# squatters ar$e



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all

I have noticed that my ar$e is getting bigger from deep squatting - this is a problem for me as i have always had a big ol butt from mountain biking and its starting to look out of proportion.

Is there anyway round this?

Should i forget deep squats and keep my knee angle above 90° at all time? Or maybe try front squats?

Is it bad form that is making me cheat and use my ar$e instead of my legs?

I cant use a leg extension machine either as i have issues with one of my knees.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

just accept it--its a huge muscle and gives power-get bigger jeans-i used to get called bubble butt! when i squatted-cant do now due to back probs


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I get this too, it's hard as concrete lol. Larger jeans hide it well


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i am getting worried that its only a matter of time til i cant reach round to giv it a good old wipe :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have noticed that my ar$e is getting bigger from deep squatting - this is a problem for me as i have always had a big ol butt from mountain biking and its starting to look out of proportion.
> 
> ...


Does it matter that you are getting Squatters @rse?

If so you could try moving to front squats and Barbell Hack Squats rather than Back Squats


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Tall said:


> Does it matter that you are getting Squatters @rse?
> 
> If so you could try moving to front squats and Barbell Hack Squats rather than Back Squats


yeah - sort of matters lol. its already hard getting a pair of jeans that fit how i want them too (yeah - i know - flame away lol) and from a purely aesthetic point of view it makes me look out of proportion (but my gf tells me im being paranoid).

think i will give front squats a go. Have tried hack squats before but my a$$ gets in the way lol :whistling:


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

front squats apparently help with this


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've always had a small pretty girls bum, untill now 

Now i have a dirty fat muslce ar$e 

thanks to squatting hard for the past 5 months


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Mine has notably grown


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

my anaconda don't wanna know ya unless you got bunz hun


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

nothing wrong with a big muscle bum lol better than having a flat ironing board doesnt fill your jeans bum!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

do leg extensions first and swap to leg press or front squats and try to build up your hamstrings more which will make your **** look smaller


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> my anaconda don't wanna know ya unless you got bunz hun


im a bit scared by your comment :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

unfortunatley lag extensions are a big no no for me.

even with very little weight on they cause my knee pain. I have a trick knee (some [email protected] stamped on my knee during a game of footy leaving me with bad ligaments and a bit of bad cartlidge)

Im ok with squats and deadlift and leg presses but not extensions.

Am defo gonna try front squats.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Women seriously love a full ar$e on a bloke! Its an evolution thing, more powerfull thrusts you see


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

you tried wraps? thay worked wonders when i stretched a tendon in my knee also knee sleeves are good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Hide it? WTF is wrong with you guys?! I buy tighter pants to let the girls see the buns of steel!!!!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Con said:


> Hide it? WTF is wrong with you guys?! I buy tighter pants to let the girls see the buns of steel!!!!!!


Innit 

The other day I wore body armor shorts for my leg session for this exact reason :whistling:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Con said:


> Hide it? WTF is wrong with you guys?! I buy tighter pants to let the girls see the buns of steel!!!!!!


 i was wondering when you were going to get into this thread duck man :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

My girl loves my butt, its just the right size...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Goose said:


> My girl loves my butt, its just the right size...


 What kind of a strap on does she use?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Goose said:


> My girl loves my butt, its just the right size...


 your girl loves my butt aswell :thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i think any muscle can never look bad, it's not like it's a wobbly fat ar$e is it?

as long as it's solid, it's all good

if you ever go to prison, you'll have a stronger clench too, to keep the bigger boys out


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MXD said:


> Women seriously love a full ar$e on a bloke! Its an evolution thing, more powerfull thrusts you see


Yes - not just the thrusting though - big glutes show a man who can pick up the offspring and run like fvck...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well your stuck with it bud im afraid i got my big butt from down hill mountain biking and now it just wont go and its getting bigger and bigger


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Con said:


> Hide it? WTF is wrong with you guys?! I buy tighter pants to let the girls see the buns of steel!!!!!!


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

There is nothing yummier than a nice squatters bum!!!! I can't stand those skinny flat bums!!!

Squat

Gasp jeans

Be proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beowulf76 (Mar 19, 2009)

There's a simple solution, one which you yourself highlighted. Squat to just above 90 degrees. You still get the benefit of hitting your quads but without bringing your hip flexors and glutes into play.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Beowulf76 said:


> There's a simple solution, one which you yourself highlighted. Squat to just above 90 degrees. You still get the benefit of hitting your quads but without bringing your hip flexors and glutes into play.


But you miss all the hamstring development and risk messing up your knees!



Con said:


> Hide it? WTF is wrong with you guys?! I buy tighter pants to let the girls see the buns of steel!!!!!!


Exactly. Build your glutes and the ladies will love it. No-one likes a fat ass, but the chicks sure dig a solid chunk of muscle :thumbup1:


----------



## Beowulf76 (Mar 19, 2009)

You'll mess your knees up far more effectively by having hundreds of pounds of pressure pulling down on them below parallel.

As for hamstrings.......deadlifts and curls. You don't have to destroy your body in order to train effectively.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Beowulf76 said:


> You'll mess your knees up far more effectively by having hundreds of pounds of pressure pulling down on them below parallel.


Have you any proof?

Its typical gym myth bull....


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Have you any proof?
> 
> Its typical gym myth bull....


Quite.

Aren't there studies that show that full squats are likely to be benficial for knee health?


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

In my gym there is a sign on the squat rack that says GO DEEP OR GO HOME !!! and i have an ar$e like an ape!!! my lass loves it...


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

the missus loves my squatters ****,she likes to get a good hold of it.


----------

